# Comment désinstaller Little Snitch ?



## yyouye (4 Août 2013)

Bonjour,
J'ai installé Little snitch sur mon Mac, et après l'avoir testé, je veux le supprimer.
Je place donc l'appli dans la corbeille, vide la corbeille, mais l'appli est toujours là. Elle m'ouvre des fenêtres à chaque fois qu'une connexion veut se faire.  
J'ai également un sigle dans la barre du haut.
Comment faire pour le supprimer définitivement ?
Merci


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Août 2013)

yyouye a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai installé Little snitch sur mon Mac, et après l'avoir testé, je veux le supprimer.
> Je place donc l'appli dans la corbeille, vide la corbeille, mais l'appli est toujours là. Elle m'ouvre des fenêtres à chaque fois qu'une connexion veut se faire.
> J'ai également un sigle dans la barre du haut.
> ...


Bonsoir,

Relances l'installateur et choisis Desinstaller&#8230; 

Ceci dit Little Snitch est très utile&#8230; 

Il demande un temps d'apprentissage mais une fois fait il se fait discret&#8230; Un incontournable sur Mac pour moi&#8230;


----------



## Sly54 (4 Août 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Relances l'installateur et choisis Desinstaller


+1




Dos Jones a dit:


> Ceci dit Little Snitch est très utile


+1




Dos Jones a dit:


> Un incontournable sur Mac pour moi


+1



Bilan : DJ - reste du monde : 3 - 0


----------



## yyouye (4 Août 2013)

En fait, j'ai du mal à saisir à quoi il sert. et il est en anglais


----------



## drs (5 Août 2013)

LS te sert a surveiller tout ce qui sort de ton mac.
C'est interressant de voir comme certains logiciels cherchent &#224; se connecter &#224; des serveurs dont on cherche l'utilit&#233;!
Tu peux aussi cr&#233;er des r&#233;gles pour autoriser/interdire les flux


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (5 Août 2013)

drs a dit:


> C'est interressant de voir comme certains logiciels cherchent à se connecter à des serveurs



J'ai le sentiment que certains soft arrivent néanmoins à le contourner !
Moi, je n'en connais qu'un mais j'en suis quasi certain.
C'est un truc de chez Ambrosia


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Août 2013)

yyouye a dit:


> En fait, j'ai du mal à saisir à quoi il sert. et il est en anglais


Enfin c'est quand même de l'anglais de base 

Deny = Refuser
Allow = Authorizer
Forever = Toujours
Once = Une fois

Rules = Règles


----------



## Sly54 (5 Août 2013)

drs a dit:


> C'est interressant de voir comme certains logiciels cherchent à se connecter à des serveurs dont on cherche l'utilité!


Pour certains mails (spams) l'utilité est claire : l'expéditeur sait que tu as reçu *et* ouvert le mail.
Ton adresse mail est donc valide


----------



## r e m y (5 Août 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Enfin c'est quand même de l'anglais de base&#8230;
> ...
> Allow = Authorizer
> ...


 

En français de base ce serait plutôt "autoriser", non? 

*Note du modo : *Sans doute, reste maintenant à préciser la signification en français de base de "à lire avant de poster", parce que j'ai la très nette impression que le nioube de base n'en a aucune idée, vu qu'il persiste à ne pas lire cette annonce dont le titre porte pourtant cette mention. 

On déménage !



Allow, nan mais Allow quoi!


----------

